# Duke Nukem 3DS New Version



## myuusmeow (Nov 29, 2007)

via gpf.dcemu.co.uk



			
				GPF said:
			
		

> *NAME:* Duke3D DS
> 
> *Description:* port of Duke3D for the Nintendo DS
> 
> ...



It runs fairly good, turning is better but still jerky.


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 29, 2007)

Time to kick bubble gum and chew ass.


----------



## test84 (Nov 29, 2007)

and have bawls of steel.


----------



## OSW (Nov 29, 2007)

Hail to the king!


----------



## test84 (Nov 29, 2007)

for those who interested, if u decrease the screen size like 3 or 4 levels, it will be much more enjoyable with higher framerate.


----------



## DarthYoshi (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> Time to kick bubble gum and chew ass.


Uh.. yeah, just what I was thinking!!


----------



## HazeyTheLazy (Nov 29, 2007)

Quake DS kicks "dukes" ass man!
-Quake is the BEST.


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 29, 2007)

does it have sound!?


----------



## test84 (Nov 29, 2007)

yes, but its low-quality.


----------



## monaug5 (Nov 29, 2007)

When will his Beats of Rage be released?


----------



## test84 (Nov 29, 2007)

in future.


----------



## Chotaz (Nov 29, 2007)

eat shit and die!

*Sinkhead Edit:* This is a phrase from the game, so no more reports please  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And sorry ChotaZ, I didn't realize at first


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 29, 2007)

Does it support sound now?


----------



## test84 (Nov 29, 2007)

yes but its in low-quality.


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 29, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Nov 28 2007 said:


> for those who interested, if u decrease the screen size like 3 or 4 levels, it will be much more enjoyable with higher framerate.


Now I can almost beat the first level. XD


----------



## test84 (Dec 1, 2007)

QuakeDS is better since it is in development for years, and Duke is just starting. (i'm NOT comparing the games themselves)


----------



## HazeyTheLazy (Dec 1, 2007)

ALTHOUGH, I must admit that Duke3DS works EXTREMLY well on my M3 DS REAL w/ the RAM expansion! No lag at all what-so-ever


----------



## teonintyfive (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks to this my DS-X is broken


----------



## Rayder (Dec 2, 2007)

It seems way too hard to line up on enemies . I end up dying because just a little touch on the d-pad swings your aim back and forth wildly, meanwhile the baddie is firing me up.  Using the touchscreen to aim works better, but then, depending on which hand you use, you either can't run around or you can't fire.

Is there some way to adjust the turn rate to slow it down a bit?

I also can't figure out how to change weapons.....it says to use the touchsreen, but how does that work?


----------



## test84 (Dec 2, 2007)

i think reducing mouse sensivity in menu's is same as touch screen's.
sorry i cant test it myself since i dont have my DS with me.
----
@HazeyTheLazy: How did u work it with ram expansion? and does it lag with full screen?


----------



## myuusmeow (Dec 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Dec 2 2007 said:


> It seems way too hard to line up on enemies . I end up dying because just a little touch on the d-pad swings your aim back and forth wildly, meanwhile the baddie is firing me up.Â Using the touchscreen to aim works better, but then, depending on which hand you use, you either can't run around or you can't fire.
> 
> Is there some way to adjust the turn rate to slow it down a bit?
> 
> ...


----------



## test84 (Dec 5, 2007)

mine doesnt have such controles, here is what defualt .cfg is for from its zip file:

[KeyDefinitions]
Move_Forward = "Up" "Kpad8"
Move_Backward = "Down" "Kpad2"
Turn_Left = "Left" "Kpad4"
Turn_Right = "Right" "Kpad6"
Strafe = "" ""
Fire = "LCtrl" ""
Open = "Space" ""
Run = "LShift" "RShift"
AutoRun = "CapLck" ""
Jump = "a" ""
Crouch = "b" ""
Look_Up = "PgUp" "Kpad9"
Look_Down = "PgDn" "Kpad3"
Look_Left = "Insert" "Kpad0"
Look_Right = "Delete" "Kpad."
Strafe_Left = "bakspc" ""
Strafe_Right = "tab" ""
Aim_Up = "Home" "Kpad7"
Aim_Down = "End" "Kpad1"


----------



## laminaatplaat (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm always thinking about this little clip when I hear about Mr. Duke Nukem

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IE3KdcTgrno&feature=related

(source: http://www.ventriloharassment.org/ )


----------



## myuusmeow (Dec 7, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 5 2007 said:


> mine doesnt have such controles, here is what defualt .cfg is for from its zip file:
> 
> [KeyDefinitions]
> Move_Forward = "Up" "Kpad8"
> ...



because when you press L, Duke 3d thinks you're pressing backspace.


----------



## test84 (Dec 7, 2007)

thnx,
any luck on decreasing the sensitivity/speed of stylus?


----------



## nekosaur (Dec 23, 2007)

am i the only one who gets a crc error on duke3ds.nds when i try to extract the rar?


----------



## OSW (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(nekosaur @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> am i the only one who gets a crc error on duke3ds.nds when i try to extract the rar?



redownload it. from the same source or google for another download source if it's corrupted again.


----------



## test84 (Dec 24, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Dec 7 2007 said:


> thnx,
> any luck on decreasing the sensitivity/speed of stylus?



I did it, but dont recommend it. (mostly answered it for Ryder)


----------



## nekosaur (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Dec 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(nekosaur @ Dec 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > am i the only one who gets a crc error on duke3ds.nds when i try to extract the rar?
> ...



like i haven't tried that already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 also unable to find another dl source.


----------



## OSW (Jan 2, 2008)

oh lol, i checked it myself and i'm getting the crc error too. theres something wrong with the archive lol.

sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maybe i should send GPF an email to see if he can reupload it.

edit: Sent him a PM via the Dcemu forums, i'll post back if he replies.


----------

